# EOS rear brake caliper bolts



## Cmliebesman (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been looking all over, even contacting Volkswagen, where can I find a 14mm triple square torque bit to remove the rear calipers in order to change my brake pads??


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm:laugh:


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazon


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Triple Square Socket Kit - 4 Pieces



Detailed rear brake DIY - *Here*

Andy


----------

